# Swan flying through the mist



## charry (Oct 6, 2022)

Wait……….watch until the end


----------



## timoc (Oct 6, 2022)

Swanderful, Charry, simply swanderful, thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

charry said:


> Wait……….watch until the end


WoW !!! how breathtakingly beautiful, thanks for that Charry...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2022)

So beautiful and graceful!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 6, 2022)

Lovely!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 6, 2022)

very flowing and lovely!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

That was so lovely, I wonder how people manage to capture these moments, so nice to see.  Thanks!


----------

